# Post a Doodle



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

@Judson Joist
Genuinely appreciate how strange your work is. Totally serious.
Not a fan of the content; it's just so bizarre, unexpected, and audacious I can't help but gaze in amused admiration. XD 

***
















My latest project.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Shepherdess said:


> Genuinely appreciate how strange your work is. Totally serious. Not a fan of the content; it's just so bizarre, unexpected, and audacious I can't help but gaze in amused admiration. XD


Thank yee so much!
roud:
You might like these more better. They're less..."niche."
:tongue:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Finally finished the outline.
It's Gaara, from Naruto, as the Kazekage. @Hexigoon I remember you told me to complete a picture.
View attachment 838863


Reference pose:
View attachment 838865


Also I made a boo boo on Gaara. See if you can spot it.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> Here's a creature some of yee might recogneez.
> roud:
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they look like goetic demons?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

WickerDeer said:


> View attachment 835121
> Just got a phone with a stylus and tried out a paint app on it. Hoping it will make doodling easier.


How does everyone manage to get a phone stylus that actually works for drawing? T_T My phone never came with a stylus. And I can't find one that doesn't have a useless rubber tip on the end.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Finally finished the outline.
> It's Gaara, from Naruto, as the Kazekage. @Hexigoon I remember you told me to complete a picture.
> View attachment 838863
> 
> ...


That I did, so I have to say awesome! It's well drawn, perhaps you could color it. 


Can't find it though.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> That I did, so I have to say awesome! It's well drawn, perhaps you could color it.
> 
> 
> Can't find it though.


I want to colour it but I'm thinking of what to colour it with...
Because sometimes I end up making the drawing look worse with colour xD


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Why do they look like goetic demons?


I had to look up what that meant. I swear that wasn't where I got my inspirado. It came more from gonzo absurdism and movies like Street Trash, Tourist Trap, Killer Klowns from Outer Space, and pretty much anything involving Bruce Campbell and Sam Raimi (including but not limited to Evil Dead 2 and Crimewave). Also FPS games from the '90s. Oh, and maybe some stuff that I saw in my dreams. As an artist, I enjoy nightmares because they give me inspirado. Maybe those goetic motifs were inspired by nightmares and some people just misinterpreted them as "demons" rather than "creatures."


----------



## Bimbo (Jan 30, 2020)

you were joking?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> How does everyone manage to get a phone stylus that actually works for drawing? T_T My phone never came with a stylus. And I can't find one that doesn't have a useless rubber tip on the end.



It's a Stylo 5, and it's the first phone I've had with a stylus (actually the first electronic anything I've had with a stylus). I've used a mouse before, but a stylus works better.

Stylo 5 isn't the best, from the reviews I read--*shrugs* but I can't compare since I've never used another stylus.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I want to colour it but I'm thinking of what to colour it with...
> Because sometimes I end up making the drawing look worse with colour xD


You can always try it out on the digital copy--you can add crude colors to the digital one with an editing software, and when you see something you like, then you can use your art supplies after being informed by that.

That way you don't have to worry about ruining the original, but you can still explore.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

WickerDeer said:


> You can always try it out on the digital copy--you can add crude colors to the digital one with an editing software, and when you see something you like, then you can use your art supplies after being informed by that.
> 
> That way you don't have to worry about ruining the original, but you can still explore.


I know this.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's a picture of me showing off my caricature of Carl the Cuck. Obviously, it's from a few years ago-go. I have another one of AIDS Skillex, but I don't know where it is.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm always doodling something.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Been a while since I've been able to drop in here. Let's see if I remember how to upload pictures correctly. Watch me fail this.

Cactus Cosplayers, watercolor and colored pencil (with digital embellishments), which I'm selling as badges.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Succeeded uploading pictures, failed the strikethrough text. Alrighty. XD


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

@Judson Joist I'm loving your stuff to death over here. :3 And also yaassss! I love nightmares too!


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

ENFPurpleKitti said:


> @*Judson Joist* I'm loving your stuff to death over here.


Thankee! :happy: Even my anthro weight gain art? :tongue:

I like y0re stuff to0! roud:


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

@SgtPepper That chocobo is to0 adorbs!
:jazz:


----------

